# Small Cast Chinese Sling Modified A Bit.



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have a few of these inexpensive cast slingshots from China. These are the small ones that are wrapped in different colors as they come from China and just about fit in the palm of your hand.

I took off the purple and yellow faux wrap and wrapped it in some cheap Chinese twine material and then put a rubber tube over the forks. The tubes are 3050 with a microfiber pouch. I was going to put on 1842 tubes but I'm a bit worried about the strength of these type of slings and 1842's are to much power for 5/16 steel anyway.

I plan on taking this out tomorrow and shooting 5/16 steel ---- Hope she does well !










wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> Nice setup


Thanks buddy, I hope it shoots as good as it looks 

wll


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Those are great little shooters. I typically use 1636 or 1632 tubes on mine.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good looking frame! I think those tubes will shoot.44 lead pretty well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Good looking frame! I think those tubes will shoot.44 lead pretty well.


These tubes are pretty easy to pull and shoot 5/16 and 3/8 steel well. Shooting 5/8 marbles is ok but they are not barn burners for sure.

44 leads would be a toad 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this morning and shoot a lot using the little sling first posted in this thread, the looped 3050's sent the 5/16 steel out at a very good clip. My shots were from a measured 28.5 yards and my target was an old knocked out window frame about 12 inches high and about 18 inches wide .. and I was putting them in about a 12 x12 inch square, I was very pleased. The looped 3050's and even the single tube 3050 with 5/16" steel has enough poop for starlings at that range with my 6.5" static and a 32+" draw when I pull to the back of my ear lobe.

I then brought out one of my Cheapo's with Kent's #303 looped tubes and shot 3/8 steel ... very nice indeed, here that sling is down below.










wll


----------

